# Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ?



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg, now working!!*

Hello All,
Joined the egg club about two weeks ago and have been enjoying it immensely. I did a search and found some references but nothing that is specific to my question. Last night I had the chance to VAG my V10 and found that I have the Auxiliary Heater installed? After reading the forum it seems that this heater is not normally installed on NA vehicles. I forgot my laptop today and copied the information from another persons VAG output below. Mine is the same but includes an error or two. The error was about missing the RF receiver or key fob. I will add my VAG output this evening after I get home. Here is the strange part (OK I know VW does some weird things… considering the source, maybe not so strange after all







) I do not have the additional buttons in the over head by the compass and did not receive the RF transmitter from the dealer. I was able to exercise the various outputs of the heater via VAG, and could hear it run. I then contacted the dealer and they contacted VW, which did not have a clue and said it should not be there. OK time to regroup, it seems that the production plant installed this at the start of the build of my egg and then later the destination country was changed and it was deemed not to remove it because it would be too much trouble, WAG on my part. Where am I going with this? I would like to complete the install and was wondering if the collective could help me with the necessary part numbers.
VAG Output:
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414

I look forward to any help you may have.
Regards,
MT



_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 7:58 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

That's interesting, I noticed a sticker on the fuel door that said to turn off the heater before fueling. It may referring to the aux heater you found. 


_Modified by DesertEight at 10:18 AM 9-29-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

All V10s have the auxiliary heater installed. But none of the North American V10s come with the controls or remote. There was someone looking into installing the remote but I don't think he ever reported back. Do a SEARCH of the archives. This is a well documented topic.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (spockcat)*

Hi,
Thanks, did not look in the archives, off to do some research.
Regards,
MT


----------



## Leithen (Sep 5, 2005)

If you need any answers to how it works, fire away - I have the parking heater installed in a V6Tdi here in Scotland.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Leithen)*

Hello,
Thank you for the offer. Do you have access to VAG-COM? If so could you send me a scan of module at address 6E and 18.
Thanks
MT


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*

I have a scan of a V6 TDI with heater controls. I'll dig it up on post it.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 J
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 03999
No fault code found.


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (aircooled)*

so has anyone actually figured out how to get the Standheizung to work in a US V10?


----------



## Leithen (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*

Sorry, don't have access to VAG_COM, but happy to help with any operational questions.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (aircooled)*

Hello, I have not been involved with this forum for some time.
I have taken a look at the parking heat with some interest. It looks like all of the important hardware and plumbing is already installed in US V10's including the circulation pump. The exceptions are the timer and or remote. I will post my coding below. I think there are several solutions depending on what your needs are. The first one I am in the process of pursuing. I would need p/n and wiring diagram help on the second.
Webasto sells timers and remotes for the same heater here in the US. I have no pricing in yet. The remote has a much shorter published range than the VW unit.
1. Install the Webasto brand receiver (for remote access) and or Webasto timer.
2. Install VW receiver, and or timer.
For folks in the US that want the VW timer you would need to change the control in the overhead clock which would mean you no longer had OnStar. For 04 V10's OnStar will no longer be available after "07" as the analog equipment in your vehicle is not considered upgradeable to digital.
This MOD is only realistic for V10 owners as the cost of adding the heater and everything associated with it would be extremely expensive.
I realize some of this has been discussed on another thread.
If this is something that others are interested in should we move all of this to that thread in the FAQ?
My coding
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Part No: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
Thoughts?


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Hi All,
First want to say thanks to all for the helpful information. I have read the archived information about the heater and vag-com module lists and believe this can be made into a fully functioning option. Below is a list of Touareg's that scanned both the heater and over head console.
So far the part number from ETKA and past VAG scans for the Aux heater and timer are as follows:
AUX Heater Timer Model
7L6 815 071 A 7L6 919 044 F 2004 German V10
7L6 815 071 B 7L6 919 044 G 2005 Canadian V10
7L6 815 071 D 7L6 919 044 G My 2006 V10
7L6 819 008 B 7L6 919 044 G 2004 American V10 X 2

There are additional parts in ETKA, but the one description for the proper over head is part number 716 919 044 F which has been superseded by 7L6 919 044 J. This is the display and operation unit with timer switch. I am going to approach this step by step, first get the timer then the RF unit inside and key fob. Once I have the display unit installed I will let everyone know the outcome. There is also an additional wire loom for the heater (forgot part number) that I may need for the RF stuff. That all for now and again thanks.
Regards,
MT


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Just a quick question -- I am a lowely V8 owner....so this thread has nothing to do with me.....But what is an auxillary Heater's purpose? Is it for the Diesel fuel (I remember plugging in my old diesel car in the winters) or is it like the REST button on some models and heats the car when you are out, or even possibly to heat the occupants faster than the regular cabin heater? 
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Diablonyc2)*

The auxiliary heater is a separate heater that burns fuel to warm the car's coolant. This in turn can be circulated through the cabin to warm the car up. The car doesn't need to be running for this heater to operate. Thus it is even better than a remote starter that starts the engine to warm the car.


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Wow --- Another reason to get a V10! Sounds like a niftey feature. 
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

I only have access to US wiring diagrams via the Bentley CD. It would nice to see the wiring for the 6 pin connector on the J162 (the aux heater) for a European V10 that has the timer or remote option.
Currently only pins 2, 3 and 6 are used in the US per No. 47/3 of the US wiring diagram.
I think the Euro wiring to the unit itself may be different.
Can anyone with access to the European wiring post the wiring for the 6 pin connector on J162?
Spock do you have this kind of info? If so it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Pin out for the 6 pin connector on the Aux. heater.
1. Park Heat (If 12V is sent to this pin the heater run and the circulating pump will turn on) If pin 4 is wired correctly the interior fan will also run assuming correct coding.
2. Diagnostics it sends out any faults (this is the pin the VagCom talks to run the various output tests).
3. Supplemental heat (if 12V is sent to this pin it turns the unit on and cycles at a lower temp and will not engage the interior fan. (This is what US V10’s do currently)
4. Fan Blower (this pin sends a signal to operate the interior fan)
5. Summer Mode (if 12V is sent to this pin and pin 1 at the same time the interior fan will come on without the heater.
6. Fuel pump (this pump is for the aux heater itself)
Currently Pins 1, 4 and 5 are not being used per the US wiring diagram. This needs to be confirmed. I think pins 1 and 5 would be wired the Can Bus for use with the normal VW controls.
I am guessing pin 4 would go to the fan blower circuit directly but I am guessing.
If you want to go with the Webasto timer and or remote you would only need to wire pin 4 to the blower and the timer or remote to pin 1 and 5.
Coding would also need to be changed from 0000030 to 0000000 to enable full functionality. For some reason my system will not allow me to recode Aux heat. If anyone has any suggestions for resolving this I would appreciate it.
An interesting side note to this is that Webasto recommends using the heater once a month to insure proper operation, longevity and clean fuel. So warm weather US V10 owners may want to consider using their VagCom to fire up their Aux heaters periodically. Unless the outside air temp less than 41F and your coolant is below 167F your heater will never turn on.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Is it an option to just get a Wabasto Remote such as any of the Telestarts? I ask this because I am sure that the requred wiring is not in the US models to use the VW controls.
Also does anyone know what model of the Webasto is installed on the '07s? or does it even matter when ordering the Telestart?


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
4. Fan Blower (this pin sends a signal to operate the interior fan)


Sends a signal to what? I would guess not right to the fan circuit but to something related to the REST function.
E_


_Modified by orttauq at 5:48 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

It is possible that someone once sent me a wiring diagram for this but I have to look on 3 different computers. I will try to let you know in due time.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*

I agree the wiring is probably not there and using the Webasto parts would be easier and I am guessing much cheaper. I have p/n info but am waiting on pricing info from a supplier.
Using either one or both of them to activate the heater and recirculation pump would be relatively easy. This would pre-heat the engine and not the cabin. To do the latter would require the interior fan to run which is typically done from pin 4 on the heater somehow. I could build some sort of relay setup but I don't want to go that far. My goal is to keep this as simple as possible.
It does sound like V10 is interested in the full VW setup which will require the European wiring diagram.
Also I am not able to recode Aux heat to "0000000” after I press "Do It" and it spends some time thinking about it nothing happens. I believe the coding change may be necessary to activate the interior fan. If anyone has any ideas that would allow me to recode I would appreciate hearing them.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (spockcat)*

Thank you I would really appreciate it.
Also do you know a good source that would have the European repair and or parts CD in English?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*

orttauq, I forgot to answer one part of your question. The current Webasto unit is a "Thermo Top "C". According to Webasto there is no functional difference in the heaters themselves that would keep them from being able to use Tele start.
I can not confirm what model heater is in an "07" but I would be surprised if it would make a difference.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Hi All,
Just recieved my Bently and it had the following in the aux. heater section.
Auxiliary engine coolant heaters on USA/CDN market Touareg with V10 TDI-PD engines are NOT equipped with programmable timer or radio remote control functions (information at time of publication). 
The model of the aux. heater is a Thermo Top Z/C - D
V10, 
Looks like we have the Top C that you mentioned, could be the other letters are VW OEM designations. I am new to Bently but here is what it say about the 6 pin connector on the heater:
1 - Webasto - Diagnostic lead
2 - CAN high (optional)
3 - CAN low (optional)
4 - Engine Coolant (EC) Switch-off Valve (heater) N279
5 - Main switch
6 - Metering Pump V54
Seems to be a bit different from yours, could be that VW had the heater made to there specs as your pin out does not show a can-bus and Bentley's does. After looking over the theory of operation I am not sure about needing any additional wiring. Could be wrong, but seems that everything is done over the can-bus. Take a look at 47/3 and 41/3 wires 12 and 10 are the infotainment can-bus connections. When I first ran vag-com I was able to exercise the heater including the circulating pump. It seems to me I am on the right track, just need to get my timer module so I can manually program/start the aux heater to verify can-bus control. If not a few additional wires are not going to kill me








Regards
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Hello MT,
The functionality and wiring of the Thermo Top C is the same as the Z/C -D.
What is interesting to me about your post is that I have recently received the Bentley CD also and have downloaded their latest updates and the wiring diagrams I have access to do not include the information you show below.
You may want to double check your pinout with the reader zoomed in. According to Webasto you have pin 1 and 2 reversed and pin 5 and 3 reversed. If pin 3 and 4 turn up as optional after you double check your wiring is not in place.
Please confirm which Bentley CD you purchased and the pinout on the 6 pin connector and post your findings.
Have you got pricing and sources yet for the VW parts, if so please provide your findings.
The Webasto timer is about 150 and the remote kit 275.
Also, I referred to you in an earlier post as V10 by mistake.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Correction to my post above. Pins 1 and 4 are the keys to making this work. Pin 5 is for summer ventilation. All pins are used for full functionality. So if any of the pins show up as optional in the wiring diagram I am not sure how you will know where to connect the additional wires you will run from the heater. Unless your diagram shows where those optional wires go. If this is the case I would be very interested in that information.
This is why I have asked for help from SpockCat regarding the wiring diagram for a similar European vehicle.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Interesting info:
http://64.233.179.104/translat...3Doff
*Standheizungen* serve the passenger space of vehicles of all kinds for heating, without being dependent on the heat emission of the running engine. They are operated generally directly from the tank with the fuel of the respective vehicle and to know either the air of the interior to heat or over the cooling water cycle of the vehicle into the heating cycle be merged.
Manufacturers of fuel-claimant Standheizungen are e.g. Eberspächer or Webasto.
Besides the heating can happen also electrically by means of light-current, this functioned however system-dependently only, where a mains connection is present. Manufacturers of electrical Standheizungen are e.g. Calix, Defa or knights.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (papaTDI)*

Hello papaTDI,
You must speak German! I wish I did.
You may already be aware of this but your V10 has a diesel powered heater already installed. Currently it is being used only when the outside air and coolant temps are below a certain point. The aux heaters purpose in the US is to boost the coolant temp faster than the engine capable of on its own. It only works when the engine is running in the US.
In Europe you can make the same heater run while the engine is off via a remote, cell phone, or timer depending on which option you have installed with the engine off. It will also run the interior fan so that the vehicle is warmed and windows defrosted.
What I am trying to do is enable the European functionality on my vehicle. I am primarily interested in the remote function. I am exploring the opportunity of using parts from the manufacturer of the heater instead of VW parts in the hope of reducing cost and ease of installation.
So if you park your vehicle outside in a very cold climate this may be of some interest. Otherwise it probably does not make sense.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Hi All,
V10, 
The pin out is a cut and paste from my Bently, did not want to fat finger it







If it is wrong, please dont shoot the messenger. For my research into getting more information I did a search for aux in Bently and found several areas that came up with a hit. The one that had the most information about the heater it self was not the one in the wiring, some where else, maybe maintaince (at work and accessing Bio-Ram) this area also had a picture of the coolant flow. Very interesting as there is a seperate coolant path with another pump and radiator to cool the fuel and alternator... sorry about the off subject content... will return you to regularly scheduled program







Please take a look at both drawings 47/3 and 41/3 you can see these wires (12 and 10) are the can-bus (pins 2 and 3) on the heater which go to both the RF controller and the Timer module. I was able to follow these two signals to other modules with one of them being the the dash. The other thing that gives me hope it is can-bus controlled was able to fire it up via vag-com. Could be that my logic is flawed and we will see after I order my module. Today I recieved an email with some questions concerning my part number (more research) and may not be able to order it until Monday.
Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

MT,
Did you buy a Bentley CD or Web Subscription?
Because you can operate your heater through your VagCom really does not mean you are going to be able to operate in the park heat function and get the interior fan to run.
After a lengthy session with Webasto tech support I have a thorough understanding of how the heater functions.
I can also run my heater through the diagnostics functions which is accomplished on the diagnostic line pin 2 to the heater. I can also run my heater via pin 3 via the basic settings function. (Both of these are shown in the diagrams you reference) I only have 3 wires going to my heater (pin 2, 3 and 6). Six wires are needed for full functionality.
I am not trying to discourage you as you seem like you are very capable. I and webasto believe that for the added functionality to be implemented you will have to know where to connect the wires from pin 1, 4 and 5 on the heater. More than likely Aux Heat will need to be recoded to"0000000". I am not sure if you tried this yet. I can not seem to get mine to accept the new code.
The diagnostics line pin 2 can only be used for basic diagnostics and the transmission of fault codes. The heater can not be made to function as a parking heater through this line.
To get the parking heater to function pin 1 on the heater has to receive a 12V signal.
To get the fan to function pin 5 has to receive a signal.
I am referencing the actual pinout of the heater. I don’t think your info above is doing that. If it is it is in conflict with drawing 47/3 which correctly show pin 2 being the diagnostic line and pin 6 signaling the pump.
I want to make this work but I am not going to order parts or access the heater until it can be determined where the wires from pin 1, 4 and 5 on the heater go. Currently the published diagrams only show where the wires to pin 2,3 and 6 go.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Hi again MT,
I just got off the phone with Webasto contact after finding the pinout document I am sure you were referencing.
Webasto has assured me that this document is INCORRECT. The wiring diagrams are correct although incomplete.
I also confirmed that my previously posted pinout and understanding of the heaters operation is correct.
I know this may not give you complete comfort but short of pulling the wheel, and well cover off I would be willing to wager my source is correct.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Hi All,
V10,
Have the CD version. All is good, my logic on getting this to work is a little different. I will need the control module/timer at a minimum to make the aux. heater work. The RF control and timer are two separate ways of controlling the heater and the timer is the cheapest and easiest to install. If I find I need to add (sounds like it) additional wires so be it. Just getting ahead of the game. When I started this thread I cut and pasted the VAG output from another Touareg. Mine is coded 0000000. Will add my corrected one over the weekend.
Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

HI MT,
I am glad you are approaching this from a different angle. Hopefully I will provide some info that you will find helpful and visa verse.
I will be curios to find out what the VW parts will cost when you get that info. I am primarily interested in the remote option.
You may be in luck if you are already coded "0000000" as I am not.
If in your case the additional wires I am referencing need to be connected do you know where to connect them?
I really hope all of the wires are there for you and all goes smoothly.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

V10,
Your perspective is valued and thank you. As I am waiting for the timer will start to do research (Hey Spockcat) into finding out where the additional wires go. Hopefully the can-bus does play some role in this and will make the wiring a little easier. The timer unit cost $265... yes I know ouch. 
Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

FYI,
As you may not be surprised to find out Porsche offers the timer option in the US and the remote in Europe. I priced the Porsche Transmitter and receiver from sunset at about 350. I am confident that additional parts would be necessary. I did not research the timer as it had a different form than the VW part.
MT, you may want to double check and make sure the timer is actually in the overhead control. It is possible that the buttons in that control only talk to the module that actually controls the timer function.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

*Webasto BlueHeat systems* 
cf. Group Buy ?
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...basto


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm interested in the remote for the heater rather than the timer. It stays fairly warm in my garage over night, I'd really like to be able to fire it up from my office at the end of the day before I brave the elements...
Watching this thread with interest...


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (leebo)*

What "brand" does VAG use on these when they install at the factory ?
So, "all we need" is the remote? 
*Webasto Introduces BlueHeat Heaters in North America* 
cf. http://www.webasto.us/press/en/press_2634.html
Auxiliary heating systems 
Owners of vehicles with direct-injection diesel engines often have to make concessions regarding warmth and comfort for vehicle performance. Webasto offers the OE manufacturer a solution to the reduced heating capability of these efficient engines. Webasto's auxiliary heaters can quickly and easily be adapted to serve as both a supplemental heater and a preheater, offering optimum benefit to the end consumer.








*BlueHeat is the ideal solution for cold cars* 

BlueHeat is the ideal solution for cold cars
The Webasto BlueHeat heater produces a warm interior, ice-free windshields and a pre-warmed engine, eliminating the need to idle your car or truck.
BlueHeat can be quickly and professionally added to many new vehicles.

Advantages of using Webasto BlueHeat include:

Programmable for automatic activation
Simple to operate
Preheats engines for safe and easy starts
Greater interior comfort
Prompt heat to the interior
Eliminates scraping ice and snow


_Modified by papaTDI at 5:45 AM 10-7-2006_


_Modified by papaTDI at 5:46 AM 10-7-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (papaTDI)*

What is needed to run the heater.
The answer depends on two things if you want the interior fan to run and if you want to use VW parts. 
If all you want is to preheat your engine and coolant then I know how to do that now. I am going to assume that people want to run the interior fan. This would aid in warming the interior of the vehicle and defrosting.
1. Additional wiring. This should be easy but the US wiring diagrams do not show the needed info. I could really use some help on this one as I do not have access to European wiring diagrams.
2. Hardware. You will need a timer and possibly a roof control module (the roof control is only needed if you use vw parts). These parts can be purchased through VW or another supplier. If you want a vw parts solution I have not compiled a complete parts list. I am not planning on doing mine that way. I plan to use a remote kit available through Webasto (the manufacturer of the heater).
3. Possible recoding. I am not 100% sure if this will need to be done if the Webasto parts are used. It will need to be done if the VW parts are used. As of now for some reason I can not recode my "Aux Heat" I am not sure why it will not accept the new code.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Addition to my previous post.
Hardware. You will need a remote and or a timer. The remote consist of a transmitter and receiver at the very least.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (papaTDI)*

Webasto makes the heater that is installed in your TDI. I do not know who makes the remote and timer for VW.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Hi All,
From another thread Aircooled was able to get a vag-com of another Touareg with a fully functional aux. heater, see below:
[Quote from Aircooled]
Here are some modules that should be related to the AUX heater. Note, the climate control was a 4 zone system in this particular vehicle. 
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 044 H
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 X 3717
Coding: 0000230
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 J
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 03999
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 2902
Coding: 0122108
Shop #: WSC 3141

With this information I have ordered a:
Controller: 7L6 919 044 J
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
The cost is $265. Once I receive the module I will take pictures of the install and the wires changes (if needed). I have made sure the best I can with Bentley, ETKA and my local dealership that my roof control head has a compass only and the J part has the additional timer. Below is a complete scan of my Touareg
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 070 906 016 CQ
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª8472
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 09D 927 750 DP
Component: AL 750 6A 0856
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 909 137 
Component: 29 Kessy 6700
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 907 044 T
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 4222
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 937 049 N
Component: 3002
Coding: 0111837
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 11: Engine II
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 070 906 016 CQ
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª8472
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 15: Airbags
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0010032
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 920 981 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 22: AWD
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 909 137 
Component: 29 Kessy 6700
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 070 906 016 CQ
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª8472
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 32: Differential Locks
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 0AC 927 771 C
Component: SG-Quersperre 5020
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 56: Radio
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047
Coding: 0014062
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 69: Trailer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 919 044 T
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
V10, thanks for the heads up on the Porsche parts, maybe I can find more information concerning the additional wiring from a Porsche dealership. Hummm maybe I should head over to the Cayenne forum







Even if the module I ordered is just buttons, still not an issue as I will need them none the less.
Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*

Hi MT,
Is your treg aux heat already coded to "0000000"? If it is was this the way it came from VW? If not can you attempt to recode your treg aux heat to "0000000" and let me know if you are successful?
Thanks!


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

V10,
Was going to play with the height this morning and will give a try.
Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*

Thanks MT!!
Anyone else out there interested in this mod that has a VagCom may want to try this also and post your findings. It may determine what your options are as far as this mod is concerned.
The reason I am asking is that mine is coded "0000030" when I attempt to code it to "0000000" it will not accept the new code. It acts like it did but when you double check the coding it did not.
Thanks


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

This may not answer any questions but still none the less interesting.
http://www.techwebasto.com/blueheat_main.htm


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

Not the same vehicle, but I did prepare some supplementary instructions. You guys are lucky, you're only looking to add a timer and remote.
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/5...t.pdf
I'm not home right now, but when I return tomorrow I will see if I can find out what wires are connected to the remote timer.
It's only (3) wires IIRC. Obviously, your will be more since it's more integrated to your vehicles.
Lito


_Modified by tongsli at 11:05 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Coding would also need to be changed from 0000030 to 0000000 to enable full functionality. For some reason my system will not allow me to recode Aux heat. If anyone has any suggestions for resolving this I would appreciate it.

Some controllers require a security code to be entered before coding or adaptation values can be changed. There are, in fact, two levels of security codes - one is the plain old 'security code' (function 16), and the other is 'login' (function 11). To accomplish certain actions, it may be necessary to have both security codes, which are normally different numbers.
It is also possible that the controller is refusing the new value because it is not valid. On Phaetons, there are other controllers that have to be recoded to indicate that an auxiliary heater is present. I believe these include the gateway (the instrument cluster) and the Front Information Display and Control Head that is used to program the auxiliary heater timer.
I think that some of the European Phaeton owners who have V10 TDI engines got interested in the possibility of enabling the auxiliary heat feature in their cars. If I recall correctly (from the discussions at the last European Phaeton owner GTG), a little bit of additional wiring and an additional hose or two is required. This then provides auxiliary heat that can be programmed via the timer in the car, but not controlled by radio frequency (as the cars that have aux heaters but no parking heater option do not have RF capability for the heater).
There is a bit of additional information about the Webasto parking heater in the Phaeton forum, at this post: Standheizungen (Parking Heater) - OEM installation. Not sure if the information there would help, but you never know, it might.
Michael


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (PanEuropean)*

PanEuropean,
Thanks for the help and the information. I did come across this thread when i was doing my initial research.
The US V10 Touareg does have all the necessary plumbing and the circulation pump installed.
I think the main difference between the Touareg and the Phaeton is the timer in the Phaeton being controlled via the radio screen.
The coding may not matter if an aftermarket control is used. I believe it will be necessary for those that want to use the factory controls.
I will do some additional searching of your site to try and find the info from the phaeton folks that actually were successful getting the parking heater function to work.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (tongsli)*

Tongsli,
Thanks for the info! I should have posted the webasto link.
You should get some sort of prize as that was a monster install.
The things we are trying to solve to get this working is the factory wiring for a v10 that had the option installed and how to recode "aux heat"
I can work around both of these items by using the Webasto time and or remote and installing relays. At this point I am trying to stay as close to stock as possible and MT and possibly others are going the factory route.
I am going to solve this one way or another.
Thanks Again


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (aircooled)*

Hello aircooled,
Could you post the complete scan of the V6 TDI with the park heater.
It may be necessary to recode some other areas to get aux heat to accept a new code.
Thanks!


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Hi All,
V10, could not change the coding of my heater, would always revert back. There is no security code for it also. So there must be other dependencies that dictate the coding. Could you dump your A/C coding? Could help in the clues. 
This morning I did some experiments while it was cold and found the following. Turn on key, but do not start, go into basic settings (001) for the aux. heater and click read then click the dialog button (cant remember name) at the top. This will make the aux. heater start up. Then turn on the heater to and set it to 85 for all controls, not much will happen at first as it senses engine heat before speeding up the blower. After about 5 minutes you will see the water temp. increasing in the second window of vag-com and very soon you will have heat coming out of the vent, as the heat increases so will the speed of the fan. You will also see the temp. gauge for the engine start to climb. Now for the cool part, I turned off the ignition during this test to see if the rest. heat would work. When I pressed the rest heat button to my surprise my temp indicator changed to HE and the aux. heater continued to work with the ignition off. Could be a false alarm but seems that we are very close... Cant wait for the timer module. That's all for now.
Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Hi MT,
I think your heater was going through its normal operation which includes a run-on and cool down cycle before it shuts down. This will happen even if you turn the ignition off.
I pulled my wheel cover today to take a look at things. Unfortunately as I expected the wire necessary for Park heat (Pin 1) was not there neither was the wire for the fan. The pin out was just as webasto said it would be. The wire color codes and locations are also consistent with the wiring diagram.
The wheel cover is relatively easy to remove and replace even without removing the wheel.
Getting the 6 pin connector out is a another story. The easiest way to access it would be to actually remove the fender which I was not about to try.
I experimented with my coding also. I changed the instruments and HVAC codes to be consistently with the info we have so far on park heater equipped vehicles and was still not able to code "0000000" I was abe to change the code to "0000020" and "0000010" So I also think it is dependent on something else.
I will try and post my complete coding tomorrow.
Is your Aux Heat currently coded "0000030"?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Just in case it helps you guys fill in some gaps, here are controller descriptions from two Phaetons - a V6 diesel one that does NOT have the parking heater option (but does have a Webasto heater), and a W12 gasoline one that does have the parking heater option.
*Phaeton - V6 TDI - no parking heater option*
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 AA
Component: Standheizung 2426
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 01065
*Phaeton - W12 gasoline - with parking heater option*
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 Q
Component: Standheizung 2415
Coding: 0000000
Hope this helps.
Michael


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael,
At this point the main problem to solve is the wiring. I suspect there is a relay involved that will run the interior fan. I wish the Bentley diagrams were more complete in this area.

Off topic, when I took my wheel well cover off today to access the heater I noticed a dangling wire that was not connected to anything. I found that it connected to the power steering. I now have sevotronic for the first time in my vehicles life!!


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Hi All,
V10, nope it was bouncing between full throttle and another state (forgot) maintaining around 80C. I let it stay in this mode for a good 10 minutes. It went to the shut/cool down phase and then finally off when I told it to. I build networks for a living and there is as much equipment to equipment traffic as there is real data in any given enterprise network, with that said even though I was exercising the aux heater my A/C was aware of it. I am not trying to discredit your sources, but they only know the heater and not how all the other pieces interrelate. This is a bus and everything can listen to the status of other devices. The simple fact I can run and monitor the aux. heater via vag-com speaks volumes. Scenario, aux. heater and A/C system is requested to run from the timer module, the aux. heater starts announcing its various phases over the can-bus, once it reaches the full throttle phase the A/C system starts to monitor the status of the heater and or engine temp once it is at the proper temp. the A/C system then turns on the fan, in my testing I saw that. Last but not least the heater is able to send and receive data, from this behavior I would say (empirically) that pins 2 and 3 are part of the bus. I am not trying to start a war, just stating the facts as I see them. Will have more after my module arrives.
Could be that the aux. heater looks for the Rf module and or the timer, once installed it will let you change the coding. Don't know on that one. nope my is coded to 0000000 already and I only tried 0000030, will try both 20 and 10 tomorrow.

Regards,
MT


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

_Quote »_Thanks Michael,
At this point the main problem to solve is the wiring. I suspect there is a relay involved that will run the interior fan. I wish the Bentley diagrams were more complete in this area.



http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/5...g.pdf


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (tongsli)*

wouldn't it be nice to just buy the remote and be done?
















patience, I know . . . patience


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

V10 TDI guy, do you have an email address? I can't log onto Tdiclub for some reason this am therefore I have not place to host files.
can you send me an address? [email protected]


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (tongsli)*

I just sent you an email.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

MT,
I definitely do not have the same understanding of the network that you do. Please forgive me if I seem to question you, with the limited amount of info that goes back and forth during these exchanges it is the only way I can sure if you are speaking of a known function or something new. 
A possible explanation for what you are describing is the your vehicle may have wiring to pin 1 and the fan already. Your coding would certainly suggest this. If this is the case you will be in good shape and things will be easy for you.
As for the folks like me there is still some work to be done.
Webasto has stated that you can not command their heater to determine mode of operation park or supplemental via the data line to the heater. It is just not designed tho do this.
It is my understanding that park heat not supplemental heat which is the function our vehicles are currently capable of is initiated through pin 1. I just received a Phaeton digram that confirms this.
It does look like the heater is turn on park heat directly from the timer or remote. What would be an open question is if the networks are still talking to each other when the vehicle is off. If they are this is how the interior fan operation could be managed. From a power consumption standpoint I am not sure this wouldbe smart though.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

V10,
I understand and that is one of the flaws in a forum. I am busy today, but can remove the fender liner in the next few days to determine what wire I have. Just in case where does pin 1 need to go? That is where the confusion is, I did not say park or supplemental and from what I saw it may not matter, I just told it to start and it went through the phases to full heat and stayed there until was command to stop. My interior went from a cool 49 to a toasty 80 in about 15 minutes. When I turned off my key my A/C then displayed HE in the display instead of the temp when commanded to rest heat. Yes I was able to monitor the heater while the key was off. Please give this a try to see for yourself. Very good question, after the key is turned off the A/C will allow you to turn on rest, the alarm system monitors the interior and or tow sensor 24/7. I did a little research about the can-bus and most device can monitor it for a wake up signal and then take action. 
Regards,
MT


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Is this happening (functioning) remotely, MT ?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

MT,
I just hope you don't get frustrated as I did while during a previous thread some time ago.
We may end up solving problems for different configurations of Treg's which would be great.
Pin 1 should connect directly to the remote receiver which would send a constant 12V signal down the wire to operate the heater in park mode. I am guessing it is the same for the timer but this may not be true if the roof top control communicates with something else that sends the voltage to pin 1.
The main differences between park mode and supplemental is mode shown below.
1. In supplemental heat mode initiated through pin 3 the heater shuts off the circulation pump after the coolant reaches a certain temp. It assumes the engine is running and the pump is not needed.
2. In supplemental heat mode the degree the heater boosts the coolant is much lower than in park heat mode.
3. In park heat mode the heater can run for a longer period of time and the circ pump will run the whole time. The length of time the heater runs is determined by the smarts of the timer or remote, not the heater itself.
I still need wiring for the treg with one or both of these options installed to be sure about wiring.
Based on the info I have so far (incomplete info) I think it is possible that when the heater is operated in park mode that its involvement with other systems may be limited to sending power to a relay to operate the interior fan.
I have just received some great parts information from tongsli that I will post as soon as I figure out how to post files. I have not posted a file to this forum before.
I really do appreciate your being involved with this especially as you may not need to do anything other than install your roof control to get yours working.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (tongsli)*

Lito:
Email the stuff to me (I think you still have my address) and I can host the info for you and post it here.
Michael


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is the link to some PDF's the tongsli sent.
Please let me know if this does not work of if there is a better way to accomplish this. Also the wiring info does not show the timer, remote or fan blower wiring.
Thanks!!
http://www.photogiga.com/show....r.zip


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

I have been busy but following this thread...I have an 07 and here is what I show for the heater and overhead...
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Part No: 7L6 919 044 T
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539
No fault code found.
Note the 0000100 coding. I am going to get into the fender later and post info and pics.
Eric


_Modified by orttauq at 12:53 AM 10-10-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*

Eric,
Your coding is interesting! Glad to hear your are getting involved with this mod.
When you get to the six pin connector be careful as it is very tough to get out. It has a lock on both sides and a plastic gasket that causes a lot of friction. Assuming I get to a workable solution for this mod accessing this connector may be the most difficult part for people to accomplish. I am already thinking of alternative methods of dealing with this. One that has crossed my mind is to break the locks on the side of the connector to get it out and replace the housing with a new one before plugging it back in. Any thoughts you have when you get to this point would be appreciated.
If you do get the connector out could you make note of the housing part number? I did not think of this until I put mine back together.
Thanks


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Where is this connector? I find 2 large wires, 2 that go to the pump, and 2 that go into the heater. The all come together and go into the wiring harness right above the tire. Pics soon


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Hello aircooled,
Could you post the complete scan of the V6 TDI with the park heater.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...93388
While you are at it, please post current complete codings of your new (and old) V10's to the VAG-COM coding thread.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (aircooled)*

aircooled,
Thanks for the info. I am looking for the complete scan I thought you did of a 5 or 6 cyl TDI drove that had the timer for the park heater installed. I searched all of the scans on the link you sent but did not see the one I was looking for.
Thanks


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*

There are two connectors on the top of the heater. One 2 pin and one 6 pin. The six pin is closest to your engine. It may be easier to get at if you take the 2 pin out first.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Look at the last post.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (aircooled)*

Thanks, some how I missed it. Can you confirm that it did have the park heat timer in the overhead?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Yes, it was the park heater, complete with timer.


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

Wiring diagram.
Page 3 shows the heater receiver unit
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/5...1.pdf

ETKA pages
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/5...a.pdf
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/5...2.pdf
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/5...3.pdf


_Modified by tongsli at 9:55 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (tongsli)*

Thanks! You may have not seen my earlier post. I think I linked to these.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Found the 6 pin connector but it only has 3 wires. I also have 4 zone climate








Plumbing.








Aux Heater.








6 pin connector.








Water lines to heater core (I am guessing.)








Waterlines from heater core to aux heater.


_Modified by orttauq at 3:10 AM 10-10-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*

Good Work!! Great pics,
Did you get the connector out? If so was there a wire in position 1. the positions are marked on the bottom of the connector. Also please record the connector p/n.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Tried but no I did not get it apart...too afraid to break it.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*

I completely understand as it is not in the most ergonomic location.
If you only had 3 wires coming out I am confident that you will have to add one to pin 1 and possibly 1 or 2 more depending if you want to be able to run the interior fan in the winter and summer.
Your current wires would go to pin 2, 3 and 6.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

But if this is to only heat the engine why does it have water lines going to both heater cores as well as the engine.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*

So that it can heat the inside of the vehicle also. The main reason they installed them was so that the coolant circulating through the heater core will come to temp. quickly so you can warm the inside and defrost effectively in cold climates. Mine has a solenoid valve on the top of the heater that seem to create a separate coolant channel when the vehicle is cold. This channel routes the coolant warmed by the aux heater directly to the heater core. Then when it warmed to a certain point it circulates through the engine also. I could not tell from your pics if yours had this too.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

Here's some light reading for you folks - brush up on your German, OK?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (PanEuropean)*

Now I really wish I spoke German. This looks like a self study course on Aux heat and the park heat function for the Phaeton. There are some good images of the 6 pin connector and all of the other components.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (MonsterTurbo58)*

Hi MT,
I forgot to post this yesterday.
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 044 H
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 X 3717
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 20112
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111836
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Coding: 0021131
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Part No: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Part No: 7L6 919 044 L
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

New Information
I ran tests today on the heater. I monitored voltages being sent to the various lines and attempted to operate the heater via pin 1.
I was not able to operate the heater at all! This was inconsistent with what I had been told to date. I was not able to carry out one test that may have made the difference. I wanted to run the circulation pump from the heater. There is a connection on the heater to do this. This is how it is done normally by Webasto. If the heater does not know the pump is running it will not turn on. Currently the circ. pump is run from the vehicle.
I was able to get one side of the cover off that would allow me access to the pins for the circ pump but not the other side. To do this would mean removing the fender which is something I am currently un-willing to do. If anyone has experience with this on the Touareg I would appreciate the info. It looks easy enough I am concerned that the fit would not be correct when I was finished.
I got in touch with my contact at Webasto to discuss my findings. It turns out the Webasto in Germany does allow special configurations of the elecronics that operate the heater. All info do date was contrary to this. I will possibly know more after talking with him tomorrow.
The voltages that I monitored with a Multimeter were in the 4.5V range. If this is what a multimeter would see on the can-bus lines then I think the can bus may be operating the heater. I say this becase it was my understanding that 1a constant 12V wsignal was necessary to operat the heater.
After doing the tests I scanned for faults and came up with an interesting one.
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 044 H
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 X 3717
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 20112
Part No: 7L6 907 049 C
Component: CLIMAtronic FOND X 0306
1 Fault Found:
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
I have never seen J364 anywhere in the wiring diagrams!
I cleared the faults ran the heater(VAG), scanned again and no faults were found.
I have not been able to solve the coding problem or gain access to a wiring diagram for a vehicle that has the option installed. Coding may not have mattered using Webasto controls.
These problems I mention above may have no affect on MT's solution of using the factory timer. The coding on his "07" is already correct. I hope that he is able to pop the timer in and operate the heater.
For the moment I am going to put this mod on hold until I get some more information that gives me more hope or understanding of the problem.
It may be possible to use the factory timer and or remote on an 04, but I will wait to see how things go for MT with his timer first.
I want to than all of the people that have provided me information. It is very frustating for me not to have a solution.
Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_ ...It is very frustrating for me not to have a solution...

Gee, don't be frustrated at all. 9/10ths of the fun of doing retrofits is in the discovery of how to do it - once you eventually get the retrofit done, it's boring, there is nothing left to do.
By example, have a look at the thread in the Phaeton forum about Retrofitting Paddle Shifters - it took all of us, working together, about 8 months to figure that one out. Once we figured it out, everyone installed them - then no-one bothered to use them. The satisfaction is in the discovery, not in the final fitment.
Hang in there...
Michael


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

on the fuel door of the V10 it says to turn OFF HEATER before fueling......is this refering to the aux heater ?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (papaTDI)*

Yes it is referring to the aux heater. If the ignition on your US V10 is turned off the aux heater will be off by default. If you were able to turn the heater on independently somehow (mod or VAG) you should switch it off before refueling. the aux heater should only be operated in an environment that would be safe to operate the engine. No enclosed areas.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_ the aux heater should only be operated in an environment that would be safe to operate the engine. No enclosed areas.

Since we are all lawsuit happy idiots in the USA, VW probably chose to not allow us to use the aux heater independant of the engine. 
You can thank the woman who claimed unintended acceleration on her Audi 5000 back in the 1980's for that.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (spockcat)*

I agree, I think VW is being cautious in a very litigious environment. I wish I could sign a waiver, order parts to enable this and potentially other functions.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

It took VW three years to give the Touareg keyless start - after seeing many other auto manufacturers have this feature in their cars and several hundred North American Touareg owner install it on their own. VW will never give North Americans control over the AUX heater.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (spockcat)*

Sadly I can not say that I blame them on this one. Some idiot probably would have not taken responsibility for their own misuse of the heater and sued.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (PanEuropean)*

I am not totally giving up!
I do have some more inf if anyone is interested.
My Webasto contact says that VW does have the capability to reprogram the heaters but Webasto does not have access to what they might be doing. He also said that "Z" mode supplemental heat is only available through pin 3 and use of this pin does not require the circ pump hooked directly to the heater. Pin 1 operation "C" mode does require the circ pump being hooked directly to the unit. He also confirmed that some manufactures are using the can-bus to operate the heater.
In comparing a US Touareg with a wiring diagram for a European Phaeton that had remote activation of the heater I noticed a couple of important points that are consistent with the operation stated above.
1. The circulation pump on the Phaeton is connected directly to the heater. It is not on a US Touareg.
2. The receiver on the Phaeton is connected to pin 1 on the heater, power, ground and antenna only. No can-bus connection.
It may be that the operational control with the timer and the remote is different. The timer may use the Can-Bus and the receiver may not.
My interpretation of what this means is that it may be possible to operate the US heater with a factory timer without re-wiring the circ pump. It is probably not possible to do the remote without re-wiring the circ pump. The wiring I am referring to would be easy but getting to the connection point is difficult.
I am providing this info in hopes that it will be helpful for someone else working on this mod.
If anyone else is working on this please keep me informed as I am still very interested. Also if anyone has any questions I can help with I am happy to provide additional info.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (v10tdiguy)*

So are we just waiting for parts to come in? Now that it is getting cold I so NEED this.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

V10tdiguy,
Is your Wesbatco contact in Indiana? If someone brought a vehicle to them would they work up an installation using their parts for timer and or remote control functions? They could also work out the correct wiring setup, especially if the test vehicle owner brought along a VAG COM. This would be interesting to do, unfortunately I'm 2,200 miles away.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Now that it is getting cold I so NEED this.

Surely you jest. Cold in Seattle is, what?, about 50 degrees?







Come on over the mountains near Canada... next month. It's really not even cold here yet. Are you from Las Vegas originally?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (DesertEight)*

This reply is to both orttauq and DesertEight,
At this point we are waiting to see how things go for Monsterturbo58. He is going to attempt to install the timer when it arrives.
My webasto contact is in Michigan.
I would really encourage you to stay as stock as possible with this. Depending on how things go for MT it may not be difficult to do this mod if we get lucky. Please remember that VW clearly does not want this implemented in the US so they may have done their best to insure that this is extremely difficult to do.
At this point I think we should be patient.
I now believe that the circuit board in the heater is different than the standard webasto board that I was basing my earlier assumptions on. So to make this work with the webasto controls would mean changing the main board and some wiring. This would be a pretty big job due to the placement of the heater. Your vehicle would generate fault codes since it would no longer be able to talk to the heater. Not to mention the impact it could have on your warranty. I would encourage you not to go this route. With that said I am sure there are shops that would do it for you if so instructed. You could go to the webasto blue heat website and look for a webasto dealer near you.
For now lets hope things go well for MT.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (DesertEight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesertEight* »_...Is your Wesbatco contact in Indiana? If someone brought a vehicle to them would they work up an installation...

It is very unlikely that Webasto would take any active role in this project. Webasto is a huge supplier to VW (and other car manufacturers) - they make an awful lot of parts besides heaters, for example, the entire roof assembly on the new Eos, the complete sunroof assembly on the Phaeton, etc. My guess is that they would politely decline to take any active role in such a modification, but that's just a guess.
Michael


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (rbeamis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbeamis* »_.... Are you from Las Vegas originally?








 Arizona


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

I talked with a couple of Webasto technical people at the SEMA Show in Las Vegas today about this idea. None of us had the details in front of us so it was a more general discussion. They confirmed what was said in some of the previous posts: You probably can't mix and match their controls with VW's controls and wiring. The interior fan activation on pin 4 or 5 (they didn't recall exactly which) requires a relay, which may or may not be present in our T-regs. It sounds like you would have to get the VW parts or go with a completely separate wiring/relay/switch installation, neither of which sounds simple at this point.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (DesertEight)*

Thanks for talking to Webasto and posting this information. I hope the show was fun!
At this point I seriously doubt that Webasto America knows how the heater is being controlled in the US Touaregs.
The controller board in the heater is not the same as the Webasto board.
Also from the limited European diagrams I have seen it may be that the board in a unit shipped to NA is different than a European heater.
To understand the specifics of how the heater is being operated would require a contact in Germany that was willing to divulge account specific information regarding the heater. My NA contact said they wouldn't give him that info let alone me. 
We all should keep our fingers crossed that MT's timer install goes well.
If that doesn't work there is still some hope for a reverse engineering work around but accessing the heater will make that difficult.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

You are correct, they indicated that they didn't really know how it was set up by VW. The show was fun. Toyota had an off road climbing and obstacle course set up in the parking lot and was giving rides in FJs. I watched them a bit, it looked harder than it was, a T-reg or Jeep could've handled it.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
At this point we are waiting to see how things go for Monsterturbo58. He is going to attempt to install the timer when it arrives.

For now lets hope things go well for MT.

Any news on this?


_Modified by orttauq at 1:06 AM 11-22-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_
Any news on this?


I have not heard anything from MT for a while now.
MT, any news???

I am still very interested in this but I wanted to wait for MT's results before proceeding further.
How many other V10 owners would seriously consider this if a mod was available?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_...How many other V10 owners would seriously consider this if a mod was available?

I would consider it. It would depend on the degree of difficulty and cost. The "cold" here really isn't that harsh. Heated seats, steering wheel and REST function pretty well. But it would be great to pop on the heater a few minutes before leaving the office. Mmmm. Toasty.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi All,
Still waiting for my module. Once I have that then this thread will come back to life.
Happy Holidays
MT


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

It's not cold enough here for me to test this; I wonder if you shut the engine off before it's completely warmed up (aux. heater is on) and select REST if that would extend the on cycle of the aux. heater?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (DesertEight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesertEight* »_It's not cold enough here for me to test this; I wonder if you shut the engine off before it's completely warmed up (aux. heater is on) and select REST if that would extend the on cycle of the aux. heater?

No, selecting the REST function has no affect on the operation of the aux heater. I have played with this. The only exception would be if you were to vag your heater on. In any case the rest function will only run the fan and the circ pump for a limited time after you tun off your vehicle. The real advantage of the park heat function will be when the vehicle is cold.
FYI, Webasto also makes the Telelstart remotes for the European radio operation of the heater. The new model is a T100. With this unit you tell the heater via the fob when you want the vehicle to be warm and it fires the heater up in advance of that time. It kind of combines the remote and timer function into one unit. Here is a link with more info. 
http://www.wohlfuehlklima.de/index_en.php
Since the radio units do not seem to use the CAN system to operate the heater it may be easier to get one of these units to work. I just have to get bold enough to remove the heater or the fender to get the access I need to run the tests to confirm this.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Looking at the website, the T100 and their TDI Tips really make it sound like there is a solution, too bad we haven't found anyone in the US to put a package together.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (DesertEight)*

Hi everyone. Happy Thanksgiving.
I've made a search and found that Webasto sells this "upgrade kit". Read this http://www.webasto.com/press/en/3023_5374.html and this http://www.webasto.com/press/en/3023_4929.html.
I've already got a quote from local Webasto dealer. He confirmed that this is compatible with Touareg TDI and the functionality is proven. The upgrade kit (receiver) costs approx. $150 and then you can choose either a remote control ($300) or a cell phone control ($500), so the total cost is $450-$650. Installation of the kit requires a trained person for ~3 hours and is not recommended to do it by yourself.
Not bad, but I would be even happier if someone can find a hack and we can controll the heater via air condition/rest button...











_Modified by MinerSK at 8:24 AM 11-23-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MinerSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MinerSK* »_Hi everyone. Happy Thanksgiving.
I've made a search and found that Webasto sells this "upgrade kit". Read this http://www.webasto.com/press/en/3023_5374.html and this http://www.webasto.com/press/en/3023_4929.html.
I've already got a quote from local Webasto dealer. He confirmed that this is compatible with Touareg TDI and the functionality is proven. The upgrade kit (receiver) costs approx. $150 and then you can choose either a remote control ($300) or a cell phone control ($500), so the total cost is $450-$650. Installation of the kit requires a trained person for ~3 hours and is not recommended to do it by yourself.
Not bad, but I would be even happier if someone can find a hack and we can controll the heater via air condition/rest button...









_Modified by MinerSK at 8:24 AM 11-23-2006_

Hello MinerSK,
I am aware that these kits exist for European vehicles. Thank you for sharing info about them. There are reasons we may not be able to make a heater here in the US function with one of these kits. It may be that the p/n of your heater is different than ours. Or the s/w in the controller is different or a variety of other things. For you the kit is a great way to go. Also there are 2 versions of the kits. One is from Webasto and one from VW. Typically Webasto will refer you to VW for the VW kit per an arrangement to not compete with VW on sales of the kits. Personally I would go with VW wiring and the Webasto T100 unit.
If you do purchase the kit or can get info about it I would very much appreciate you sending all the info you can about it. pictures, diagrams etc. If possible I may even want to have you purchase a kit for me so I can evaluate. I could pay you via paypal or any means that works for you.
I don't think you are going to find a hack that will allow you to manage this another way. I have read about someone who created a circuit that allows the standard keyfob to be used in conjunction with the timer. This has very limited range compared with the separate transceiver.
If you do get access to a VagCom I would still like to compare the heaters in more depth than just coding. Also if you can get the kit and want to install it yourself I will be happy to assist remotely.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 9:56 AM 11-23-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonsterTurbo58* »_Hi All,
Still waiting for my module. Once I have that then this thread will come back to life.
Happy Holidays
MT 

Should be here next week, and you will be getting the correct version you asked for.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

WOOOOHOOOO
Thanks You and will hopefully have some good news
Happy Holidays
MT


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Thank you v10tdiguy. 
I've found some good step-by-step guides related to VW T5. 
http://ww2.webasto.de/pdf/ebv/9014340A.pdf
http://www.vw-bus-t4.de/Standh...K.pdf
Do you think that this might be of some help to you?
Did you notice that Climatronic is actually enlightened and "ON" when the heater is working even if the key is out of the ignition and the car is closed? There must be some communication between these parts and I hope that this is not only a one-way...


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MinerSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MinerSK* »_
I've found some good step-by-step guides related to VW T5. 
http://ww2.webasto.de/pdf/ebv/9014340A.pdf
http://www.vw-bus-t4.de/Standh...K.pdf
Do you think that this might be of some help to you?
Did you notice that Climatronic is actually enlightened and "ON" when the heater is working even if the key is out of the ignition and the car is closed? There must be some communication between these parts and I hope that this is not only a one-way...

MinerSK,
Thank you I had not seen these pdf's before. I unfortunately do not read the language but the wiring diagrams do seem to confirm pin 1 as being the key to operating the heater when the vehicle is off in Europe. The timer that MT is about to install does communicate via the CAN BUS in Europe. Currently I can not operate the heater via pin 1. I am hoping that this is due to the circulation pump not being wired directly to the heater but there may be other more complicated reasons for not being able to use pin 1.
I had not noticed what you are describing above with the climatronic as I can only operate the heater with the engine on. I will have to double check that via vag as I can operate the heater with the VagCom and the engine off. I would assume that when this all works as designed that the REST function is enabled automatically somehow when the vehicle off and the heater is on. Not sure if this can be done via the CAN BUS or by some other means.
Thanks again for your help! You could be a valuable source as we proceed with this especially if you do the mod also. Please continue to post any information you find that may be relevant.
Thanks!


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 12:11 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Hello,
Received the compass module with the aux. heater timer on Friday (Thanks Spockat). Installed early Saturday and programmed it as per the manual. After programming I turned off the key and removed it. I pressed the heat function button and the heat indicator came on and then went off about 5 seconds later. I waited for about 2 minutes and nothing, pushed the button again with the same result. There went my hopes for a quick resolution for this modification. Ok I may be down, but not out. Time to get the laptop and VAG-COM this sucker. Grabbed my battery charger and hooked it up as I did not want to start the engine. After spending about 4 hours recoding modules 05, 19 and 43 with every possible combination (most that did not take), I also changed some of the adaptations on these modules and the aux. heater and still no heat. Time to experiment, I opened the aux. heater in VAG-COM and went into basic operations and started the heater. To my surprise the timer module lit up and the heat symbol was on along with the 60 minute timer which at this time was showing 59 minutes. Also at the same time my HVAC controls showed HE on the drivers side temperature indicator. After about a minute of so the fan came on and nice warm air came out of the vents, ok all is not lost







. The heater had now been running 10 minutes and it was time to see if the timer can only see can-bus information from the heater. I pressed the button to turn off the heat and to my surprise it shut everything down. I then pressed the button again and same result as above, no go. Started the aux. heater again with VAG-COM and the timer was active again. I then started the engine and the count down time disappeared but the heat symbol was still on. I checked and the heater was still running. I shutdown the engine and now the timer readout moved and showed 10 minutes. This is normal behavior after the engine has been started. I then quickly turned the heater off and then on, the timer reverted to the 60 minute mode with the heater never shutting down. Based on my experiments I have some possible conclusions and a question.
Possible conclusions
1. The time module may be telling another module to turn on the heater. After talking to v10tdiguy this seem likely as he has seen aux. heater errors from module 5 during his experiments. 
2. Could also be an additional wire needs to go to a module in the same fashion as the keyless start. I did check all open pins on the timer modules connector and did not see any changes when I pressed the heat on button. There is also the possibility it needs a pull up voltage for the switching action to be seen.
Question:
1. Can VAG-COM see the can-bus messages from the can-bus gateway?
If anyone has any ideas, bring them on. Oh before I forget. I said in one of my old posts that my aux. heater is coded all zeros, it is coded 100 as many found in the USA. If I try to change it to all zeros I get a cant find RF controller module error code and the aux. heater reverts back to 100. Lastly will have some pictures to add tomorrow.
Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonsterTurbo58* »_Hello,

1. The time module may be telling another module to turn on the heater. After talking to v10tdiguy this seem likely as he has seen aux. heater errors from module 5 during his experiments. 
If anyone has any ideas, bring them on. 

Hi MT,
Good to see action on this thread again!
I have been giving this some more though and will share some additional possibilities below.
1. The circ pump may need to be wired directly to the heater as in the Phaeton. This option should only be explored if all coding/software options have been exhausted. Also it would be very helpful to have the Euro wiring diagrams for this one. Preferably in English but anything would be helpful
2. The software in the controller board may be different than in the European Touareg's. We should be able to verify this with good ETKA access.
3. There may be some other modules that need to be re-coded to allow the heater to start via the timer.
I have been comparing the coding of as many Euro vehicles as I could get info for and noticed some things that may be relevant. Unfortunately this only included one Touareg several Phaetons and Touran coding information.
All Phaetons, Touaregs and even 1 Bentley GT have the CAN gateway coded the same.
The Touran's coding indicates that the CAN gateway and Central Electronics are coded differently specifically related to aux heat.
Central Electronics (Byte 04 Bit 0 Auxiliary Heating installed, Byte 04 Bit 1 Auxiliary Heating installed) 
The Touran uses Long coding for the Can Gateway. (Byte 02 Bit 4 Auxiliary(Heating (18).
The Touran seems to code the can gateway differently if the aux heater is present. The Phaeton and the Touaregs do not seem to code the can gateway any differently regardless of options installed. This info is in conflict.
The Touran also seems to use the same roof timer to talk to the heater as the Touareg. I think it may be worth recoding these modules to see if that will make it work if not scan for faults to see what turn up.
The fault of mine you referenced in your post above was actually shown in the heater when the accessory start control module was powered down. The fault that I can not find at this time was for lack of communication with the accessory start control module.
Lets get this sucker working!
I hope this helps!



_Modified by v10tdiguy at 11:41 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## GWS (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I sincerely hope you guys can break the trail for the rest of us. Unfortunately, my past experience with aux. heaters does not leave me with much confidence in them. I had my mechanic install an Espar heater in my Dodge Cummins, complete with remote and timer etc. etc. It worked for approx. 10 months then began to malfunction with one problem after another. I eventually gave up after several costly repairs. The manual has overf 100 fault codes as these are very complicated and finnicky little devices. They are also terrible for running down batteries. The nice thing about the factory installed Webasto in the Touareg is that it will be covered under warranty. But will vw choose to void coverage for those of us in North America who decide to install the manual timers and remotes in order to use them as pre-heaters?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (GWS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GWS* »_They are also terrible for running down batteries. The nice thing about the factory installed Webasto in the Touareg is that it will be covered under warranty. But will vw choose to void coverage for those of us in North America who decide to install the manual timers and remotes in order to use them as pre-heaters?

GWS,
You bring up some valid points.
As far as the battery goes the aux heater runs off the rear battery for a restricted period of time. The rear battery is only used for starting the treg and operating the aux heater if installed. If the user does not run the heater several times a day for 2 or more days without running the engine to completely charge the battery this may not be an issue. I think it would be more of a concern in a single battery system.
The warranty is another matter. I am not sure what VW could do from a legal perspective if a factory install was replicated. Voiding the warranty is certainly a possibility and one that would have to be considered if a solution is found.
For now we really need to focus on a solution and the info in the posts above to get to there. After that an individual can determine if they want to do the mod on their NAR TDI. Understanding all risks associated with the mod and the proper operation of the heater should be part of the decision process if we can get to that point.
First lets get this thing working! Any help you and/or others can provide to accomplish this will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
V10TDIguy


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 11:11 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Hey V10tdiguy,
As far as possibility #1, I feel this will not need to be done, my reasoning, after I manually started the heater the circulation pump came on. As far as adding a wire, would be more logical for me to add a "start" wire from the timer to one of the modules. Now to #2 that could be very valid and if true could be a show stopper. #3 has some very good logic behind it. I only recoded one module at a time. As far as recoding the roof module, can be one as VAG-COM states this module does not support it. During my coding experiment I also recoded all possible adaptations channels for the aux. heater. Some took and other did not. Except for channel 5 I was only allowed to change them from a 0 to a 1.
Is it possible for someone that has a ROW Touareg with a working aux. heater to run VAG-COM and run the application that will capture all the measurement blocks for the aux. heater (18), acc/start auth. (05), cent elec (09), and cent. conv. (46)? If so please run one with the heater on and one with it off.

Regards,
MT


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonsterTurbo58* »_Hey V10tdiguy,
As far as possibility #1, I feel this will not need to be done, my reasoning, after I manually started the heater the circulation pump came on. As far as adding a wire, would be more logical for me to add a "start" wire from the timer to one of the modules. 

Hi MT,
I understand why you think this will not need to be done. I do hope that you are correct as doing this would make the solution more difficult. See what you think of my logic below. I would like to keep this one open as just one of the many potential solutions or factors that may be involved in this mod until it can be ruled out.
My logic and some background on this one as just a possibility. The non-can operated webasto requires the circ pump to be wired to the heater for park heat operation and not for supplemental heat operation. The Euro Phaeton with park heat has the circ pump wired directly to the heater. In the non can-operated webasto if you initiate the heater for park heat mode and the pump is not connected directly to the heater it will shut down after a few seconds. This is potentially the same scenario you describe above with your timer. So if the can-based control board retained some of the basic non-can webasto functionality and safety features this could be a potential solution.
Also since we are not 100% sure at this point how the VagCom is telling the heater to turn on. It could be that the VagCom is not using the same signals or method to talk to the heater as the timer.
This would be an easy one to rule out with some Euro wiring diagrams. If anyone can help with this it would be greatly appreciated.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 10:20 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonsterTurbo58* »_
Is it possible for someone that has a ROW Touareg with a working aux. heater to run VAG-COM and run the application that will capture all the measurement blocks for the aux. heater (18), acc/start auth. (05), cent elec (09), and cent. conv. (46)? If so please run one with the heater on and one with it off.

Hello again MT,
I would recomend adding the Can Gateway (19) to your request above as it may still have a role in this somehow.
Also if one of our Touareg colleagues that does have the park heat option installed could scan and post their heaters p/n, software version and coding in addition to what MT has already requested it would be very helpful!
Thanks,
V10TDIguy


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 11:32 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonsterTurbo58* »_ Now to #2 that could be very valid and if true could be a show stopper.


Me again,
This one may certainly be the most difficult to deal with but not necessarily a show stopper. The software may be updateable if we could somehow gain access to the correct version. Also a board from a proper Euro model could be procured from a salvage yard somewhere in Europe and swapped out with ours. I am sure you have considered this I just thought it would be good to document these possibilities in this thread.
I have been able to determine that there are two versions of the diesel heater with different p/n's shown for additional versus stationary heaters for the Touareg. This would indicate to me different functionality of the heater that is most likely tied to different s/w or possibly a different board. There is a possibility that this could tie back to the circ pump being wired to and shipped with the heater versus one that does not have the circ pump.
It is all theories at this point but I think the p/n info above may unfortunately be very relevant.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 11:28 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MonsterTurbo58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonsterTurbo58* »_
Question:
1. Can VAG-COM see the can-bus messages from the can-bus gateway?


Hi MT,
I have confirmed that the VAG-COM can not be used to monitor the CANBUS traffic in any way.
Also I have confirmed that the method of communication the VAG-COM is using to talk to the heater is different than how your timer is talking to the heater. VAG-COM is using a diagnostic function to talk to the heater.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_There is a possibility that this could tie back to the circ pump being wired to and shipped with the heater versus one that does not have the circ pump.

If I was the one doing this mod, I would be inclined to get a complete replacement 'parking heater' spec unit from a salvage yard in the ROW marketplace, rather than attempting to swap out the circuit board only.
You will need to look for a Touareg that has not been damaged in the front left area, because the Webasto unit resides in the front left area. The photo below shows a Touareg that would *not *be a good candidate to supply a 'donor' parking heater.








Michael
*Location of Webasto Heater on V10 TDI*


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
If I was the one doing this mod, I would be inclined to get a complete replacement 'parking heater' spec unit from a salvage yard in the ROW marketplace, rather than attempting to swap out the circuit board only.


Hi Michael,
I wish I had a trip to Europe planned for the very reason you mention above. Good suggestion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If you ever happen to be in an establishment like the one above again and come across a good candidate and are willing, I will pay!
Also if you have the full res image you posted above I may be able to use it to see if the circ pump (which is directly below the heater) is wired to the top of the heater. If you do and it is easy to find please send me an IM or email. Thanks!
For now we plan to exhaust the coding side and hopefully rule out the direct connection of the circ pump by obtaining a European Touareg wiring diagram for a park heat equipped model.
Looks like you hang out in my kind of places when traveling abroad.












_Modified by v10tdiguy at 5:50 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Plea for help*

Is there anyone out there with German language skills that would be willing to help with this?
If so we could use some help by participating in a German language Touareg forum.
I could handle the English side of the messages. We could compose a draft of specifically what we are looking for help with.
I have tried some of the translation sites and it is just not the same.
If anyone is willing it would really help out!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Also if you have the full res image you posted above I may be able to use it to see if the circ pump (which is directly below the heater) is wired to the top of the heater.

The wrecked Touarag in the picture above is NAR spec.
Michael


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Wabasto*

What ever happened with this? DOA for sure?


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Hi All,
I hope I did not forget anything, been a long and bumpy road.
Nope, anything but dead, we have a winner! I believe I am the first in NA Touareg to have a stationary heater that works. Next up is to get the remote control up and running. 
To re-cap first I ordered the European Compass/Timer. This unit has a better display, time and day (IMHO) and has the timer function for the heater. The part number is 7L6 919 044 S. There are 3 additional interior colors letter/numbers needed to complete the part number. 7H7 = sunshine beige, 5J6 = crystal grey, 7G8 = pure beige. I ordered my part through Spockat (Thank You). The best way to remove the compass module is to slip a thin plastic card(s) between the gap closest to the windshield the overhead console and the display unit. I used a very thin one to open up the gap and then slipped a thicker one in front of it. I then used my fingers to gently pull the unit down. 

















Once unit is removed unplug old and plug in new one. Reinstall and program for date and year. You can also program timer related stuff at the same time. 









The timer module did not do the trick and it was time to now get the European heater electronics. I only wanted the circuit board and not the complete unit. My dealership Broadway VW (Oakland,CA) has been very helpful with this also (Thanks Dave) as he tracked someone down that could verify that the circuit module came on the combustion housing. Once verified I then ordered part number 7L6 819 953 J. This is the same housing as we have just different electronics. The NA VAG_COM part number will be 7L6 815 071 x and the European will be 7L6 819 008 x. Since I was replacing just the electronics I wanted to try it without removing the fender and was no problem. Either use a jack or set the height to the highest level. You will have to turn the wheels all the way to the right and left to get to all the screws. Also you will have to pry 4 wire clips off the liner with a small screwdriver before removing the screws. The liner was a bit of a pain, but after a little juggling the liner will drop down onto the top of the tire. Once the liner is out of the way you will be able to see the top of the heater with no problems. In the photo the control connector is plugged in and the power connector is laying over the top. This photo was taken after I had it working and has the "fix" to make it work. 








You will want to remove the power connector first. The release button is away from you in the picture. Press firmly and wiggle the connector and it will come out. To remove the control connector press firmly on each side (if you look closely you will see one behind the bare wire and other at the opposite side of the connector. Once removed now remove the circuit board from part you received. First remove the four screws. Do not try to remove the circuit board yet. On each side of the cover slip a small screw driver between the cap and the plastic frame that touches the metal and pry off the cap. 








Once the cap is removed you will see the circuit board and the last screw that needs to be removed, remove it. The circuit board is now ready to be removed. Now perform the same steps on the heater in the vehicle. I had to use allen style torx wrenches because of space, but was not a problem. There are a couple of additional steps needed to remove the old circuit board. A couple of connector are under a plastic cap. You can barely see the cover in the picture.
Once you have removed all screws lift the circuit board edge that is closest to you up at 90 degrees. This will allow you to pull the connectors from under the plastic cap. Once they are free, rotate the board 90 degree clock wise and remove these last two connectors. There are no locking mechanisms and will come free with a little pulling. Now use a small screw driver to remove the plastic cover. With a flash light you will be able to see and or feel where the latches are. You will disturb the gasket position during the removal and it will need to be reset, make sure to do this before replacing circuit board. Put board into position being careful to not move the gasket. Install hold down and single screw inside of housing. Install the non locking connectors, install the cover over these connectors (not the circuit board cover), install the circuit board cover, install the four torx screws and tighten in a cross pattern a little at a time to insure a good seal against the gasket. Also note the circuit board cover has a gasket, don't forget it. The new circuit board should now be installed and bolted down, make sure there are no left screws and or gaskets. Now we have to implement the fix. 
Once I had mine installed, the heater would start up and then shut down, now understand this was a huge leap forward at it was now listening to the timer module. Time to VAG it, found error :
01233 - Engine coolant blocking valve for heater (N279) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
The coding at this time was all zeros. I tried this several times and received the same error. I did a little research and found out what the N279 valve was and tried recoding the heater module. First I tried a 30 and it was no go, in fact it did not respond to the timer at all. I then tried to recode it back to all zeros and it would not take. I then tried walking various numbers and found 10 and or 20 would allow the timer to turn it on with the N279 error. Whew, at least it was responding to the timer again. So the unit wants to see a load for the N279 valve. Found pin 4 of the control connector (6 pin) goes to the N279 valve. The other end of the N279 valve goes to ground. Time to add a resistive load to ground. I added a wire to pin 4 of the control connector. I started with 1k and decreased the resistance by half until I got to 125 ohms. At this time the unit worked, but was not 100%. I would still get the error occasionally and it would shutdown. I then tried a 100 ohm 5 watt and had 100% success. 








I have tried it about 20 times now and no problems. 
















Some additional thoughts about the coding change I did. It could be that once changed it will not go back, I am not so sure though as there is no security requirements for the heater. I am hoping it is trying to see the RF controller and once found will allow me to change it back to all zeros, there other side of the coin it may not matter. We will see as this is my next phase of this mod.

For the people that have the 008 x heater it seems that all you will need is the timer module, recoding the heater to 20, the resistor fix and you will have your heater working, for the rest of us, it will be the timer and the 008 x heater circuit board with the resistor fix.

Have Fun, I know I did









_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 11:51 AM 1-21-2007_

_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 11:55 AM 1-21-2007_

_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 1:17 PM 1-21-2007_


_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 4:23 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

Excelent..... Glad you got it working!
Pics do not seem to be loading - can you check them?
Also - aprox. how much for the cost?
Lastly.... how do you program the date on the new compass module - is it via the buttons on the module or does it show up in the MFI?


_Modified by styx at 8:28 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (styx)*

Thanks,
Do not understand why the pics are not loading? Works fine here.
$250 for the timer
$200 for the circuit board
The times for the compass module comes from the MFI. You program the date on the compass module. The date does not show up on the MFI


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

WOW! Good job, and great MOD for the TDI owners out there!!!
the pics may not load if they are posted up to someplace like Yahoo! that requires a login. if you are still having problems, email me and I can host them for you.
[email protected]


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (aircooled)*

I am hosting them on my web site, no yahoo. I just called a friend and he could load the pictures. Could you please what if there are any errors you see and or if there is a link to the image.
Thanks, if a no go will send to aircooled for hosting (thanks)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

Domain says expired and I get a host unknown when I try to ping the root of the domain.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (aircooled)*

Been resolved.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

There it goes!


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (aircooled)*

Yup.... great pics!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

Why did you assume that a resistor was needed on the ground to the valve? Why not just a direct ground?
Can we contact Dave directly to order parts if our dealer is not willing (very likely)?
E_


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

After doing a lot of research here is what I concluded ( right or wrong







). In NA Touareg's we do not have the N279 Valve installed. Since the heater in NA is be used only when the engine is running it also helps heat the engine coolant when very cold outside. When the heater is operating in stationary mode the N279 valve blocks the coolant from the engine and heats the cabin coolant only. How did I find out how the N279 valve is hooked up? Someone on the Phaeton forum was looking to do the same thing and had a German wiring diagram of the aux. heater. It shows pin 4 of the heater going to the N279 valve and the other side of the valve going to ground. Since the valve has to have some strength to open and close again water pressure I figured it must draw between .1-2 amps. I started at a very high ohm value until I had success. At 100 ohms the current draw is .12 amps and it is on low side of my estimate and could still cause intermittent problems. Now if we could get someone to measure the resistance of a N279 valve for a definite value







Lastly it may be very easy to plumb the valve into the system and have it work as advertised, any volunteers?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

So it is a simple water valve, one inlet-one outlet? open/close or is it more complex? diverting water 'around' the engine with two inlets/outlets? 
Any idea where it goes? I am game since I think that the heater will heat the cabin faster without needing to heat the engine block as well. If you want to heat the cabin very quickly then I think the valve is almost required.
Can I contact your parts guy in CA to get parts? The dealers here don't even know the first thing about thinking outside the box.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

I would think that heating the block would nicely help engine warmup in the winter. Maybe not a big thing where your at, but imagine January in Colorado!
I'm very envious of this mods. I need to first find me an oil burner to make this happen!


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Yes it is just a water valve. For the Phaeton it is a 2 in and 2 out, the only one I can find for the Touareg is a 3 port valve. See item #6








Called Dave and he said no problem with helping with parts. Please have the numbers you need as he is always on the phone. He is not able to get European part such as the timer/compass. I had to source it from out of country. He was able to get the European combustion chamber, could be that some NA Touareg have this part installed. Also of a significant note I do a get a better deal on parts and your prices may be higher. I agree adding the N279 valve will bring the coolant temperature up quicker, but after 1 minute the HVAC blower comes on blowing warm air. 



_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 7:48 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

So in one min you have warm air? How long until cabin is up to temp? May not be worth it. Do you think this valve is under the fender? Also looks like other parts (hoses) are required. Do you have this same ETKA for NA trucks?
So overhead compass part from Spockcat and the board from Dave?
E_


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

From ETKA the valve is under the fender liner, could be that the piping is different for NA, should have taken a picture while was there. Nope do not have the NA ETKA, will call Dave about this part tomorrow, if he says no-go then I am not going to worry about it. Today the temp was 34. I start the heater about 10 mimutes before I go to work and the cabin is toasty when I get in. 
For the parts that is correct.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

If I recall earlier in this post V10TDIguy said that he had the seleniod valve already installed in his system. He also has the 7L6 819 008 x controller. Several other posters also have the 7L6 819 008 x listed in their VAG output (Spockcat for one). I remember seeing at least two '04's and one '06 (aircooled?) listed. I wonder if everyone with the 7L6 819 008 x controlled also has the N279 valve already installed? If so, it would seem installing the timer and recoding would allow everything to work.
Two questions:
When you added the wire to pin 4 and then to ground - was pin 4 empty in your 6 pin connector.
I am not familiar with the timer functions of the new overhead module. Can you program it to turn on at a particular time ie. 8am every day... or do you physically have to go into the car to start it every morning?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

Looking at all the pictures I took when I had mine apart it looks like it is not really an option since some of the metal lines are very different or missing. I am with you in that it may just not be worth it. 
So that I understand in your picures the yellow wire is what you connected to the resistor? and that is from pin 6
E_


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

The yellow wire in the picture is connected to pin 4 of the 6 pin connector. It is tied to the 100 OHM resistor.
Called Dave about the valve and he said he could not find it in any parts catalog. Must be a European part. Would be curious to see V10TDIguys valve and piping. Dave did mention that if an European part was install in any NA Touareg then VWoA has to carry it. That must be how I was able to get the 008 circuit board. I am not going to worry about it







It works and next month will start getting the remote parts togeather








Just looked the replys from V10TDIGuy and he did not mention any wires in pin 4?


_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 7:41 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
Two questions:
When you added the wire to pin 4 and then to ground - was pin 4 empty in your 6 pin connector.
I am not familiar with the timer functions of the new overhead module. Can you program it to turn on at a particular time ie. 8am every day... or do you physically have to go into the car to start it every morning?

Sorry.... any chance you could answer these?


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

You are right.... I just looked at his posts again. When he pulled his wheel cover he said: 

_Quote »_I pulled my wheel cover today to take a look at things. Unfortunately as I expected the wire necessary for Park heat (Pin 1) was not there neither was the wire for the fan. The pin out was just as webasto said it would be. The wire color codes and locations are also consistent with the wiring diagram.

The wire for the fan is Pin 4. If that is the case the best you could hope for was some way to run a wire from Pin 4 to the valve (assuming the valve and all associated parts were actually there) and then to ground. 
In any case you would still have to access the 6 pin connector and at least ground it as you did (regardless if the valve is present or absent) as you did.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (styx)*

Yes pin 4 was empty, I then tied one end to a 100 OHM resistor and the other end of the resistor to ground. If the heater sees a short, open or battery voltage it will fault and not work. Please see error on page 4.
Yes there is a timer function forgot! I just set all 5 to come on Monday-Friday about 10 minutes before I leave in the morning. Will let you know the outcome tomorrow. 
Before I added my "fix" there were wire in pins 2,3,6 only. This is consistant with Bentleys. Also the fan function works, tried it while setting the timer. You can also tell what function you want the timer to perform, heat or circulate air.

_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 8:12 PM 1-23-2007_


_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 8:13 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

Thanks!!! Great Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to pull the V10 into the garage and fire up the Vag com and check the code on my circuit board. If I'm lucky I'll just need to add the resistor and timer.
Thanks again!


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (styx)*

Timer worked great, but seems to be a one time deal, had to enable the Thursday timer for tomorrow. Thought if you set the 5 timers it would go to the next as the day came up... oh well I can live with it


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

I wonder if you can set up to 5 times in one day..... try in the morning and then before you are going to go home.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Wabasto (styx)*

Congratulations on the success with AUX heater. If anyone is able to make it a simple package with all necessary parts and step-by-step instructions for amateurs, then more people will be interested in such a product.


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

MT,
I just bought an 04 v10 Touareg. I am in love with it so far. This thread has answered a lot of my questions, and with all your input and guidance.
The one question left is: Did you ever locate an RF Transmitter / Reciever to complete the install of the Aux Heater? I'm interested in now finally ordering the console and new circuit board for my Touareg, but would love to complete the package with remote start capabilities.
Let us know!
Jason


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (v10treg)*

I just got my heater circuit board installed this week but have yet to add the 4th pin wire.
I too would like to know about the remote. I have sent MT a couple of chats and not heard back. I have also noticed that his last post was last Jan so I am not sure he is here anymore to help us out.


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Well, I hope MT is actually still around... I need his help! It's starting to get cold up here in Canada!
Well, besides the remote control and RF transmitter thing, everything else now seems simple enough to do with the timer and circuit board. I am glad he has gotten that far with it, while no one else has that we know about.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (v10treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10treg* »_Well, I hope MT is actually still around...

From his profile:
MonsterTurbo58 last posted at 11:23 PM 1-24-2007 to Auxiliary Heater installed on North American V10 Tourareg ? (in Touareg)
MT's last post was about 6 posts up...


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Wabasto (leebo)*

It would be nice to know if his V10 is still around too, or if this project caused it to .... melt-down.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (teutonicv10)*

NICE! I better check my insurance!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (v10treg)*

I am not having the luck that MT had. I am getting a malfunction error for the 18 Aux. Heater when I try to run it from either the overhead timer or from VAG-COM. I get the same N279 fault code but I have the resistor load in place. 
Under output test I can go through each component and activate it. I can hear the heater blower turn on, see the voltage drop for the glow plug, hear the primer pump, hear the circulation pump, and see the voltage applied to the N279 valve (i.e. 100 ohm resistor) so all is good there.
It does the same thing the MT mentioned...runs for less than a minute before shutting down with the malfunction error and the N279 Open/Short fault is captured.
I also set the coding to 0000020 from 0000000 and now can't set it back.
The fan function works fine running for the specified time. On cold mornings (below 40) the heater also fires up to assist getting the engine up to Normal Operating Tempature. This did not happen before I added the new circuit board; In fact I do not think the heater ever ran before since you can definitely tell when it is running. I have also noticed the engine getting to NOT in 1/3 the time as before.
So it seems the only thing to resolve is the heater/timer control.


_Modified by orttauq at 12:16 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

I think your right, MT may not even be on here anymore, since his last post has been so long ago... Damn.
Well, atleast your now able to set the aux heater to turn on when you start your vehicle to actually help it warm faster. I don't have access to VAG COM until my friend gets back from mexico to help me out. I'm still holding out on ordering the new console and circuit board until I feel more confident that more than one person has actually been able to get this thing going.... I use my Treg daily for work, so I'm not able to just tinker around with it for fun until I get it going...


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (v10treg)*

Even if you do not install this for the pre-heat/stationary heat the assisted engine heat is very nice...and it doesn't even get all that cold here.
My V8 used be at NOT before I got to the freeway each morning (about 1 mile)...the V10 would take upwards of 5 miles before getting there. Now with the aux heater it is at NOT in about the same time as the V8.
Install is easy if you know your way around with tools. Takes longer to get the liner out and back in than to install the circuit board and run the wire to ground.


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Orttauq,
Thanks for the info. Everything mentioned so far seems easy enough. I like how there is not much of any 'hacking' involved. I would love to have the RF Transmitter option also, more so than the new overhead console with timer. I will keep an eye on this thread, and hopefully something new will come up.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (v10treg)*

remote is next


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

orttauq, 
If I understood correctly you should VAG your aux. heater to 0000000. Do you see the same problems if you set it to all zeros?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (kangelov)*

Following what MT said I set it to 0000020 but now it won't go back to all zeros. 
I did get it all to work when I used a simple relay instead of a resistor. Good thing is I will put a LED on the relay so I know that the heater is running without going up to the truck...I can see that it has started per the timer schedule. What I do not understead is that now when I turn the truck off there is a 10 min time on the timer with an OK next to one of the buttons.
I really need is the operation section from a ROW owner's manual.


_Modified by orttauq at 2:44 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_On cold mornings (below 40) the heater also fires up to assist getting the engine up to Normal Operating Tempature. This did not happen before I added the new circuit board; In fact I do not think the heater ever ran before since you can definitely tell when it is running. I have also noticed the engine getting to NOT in 1/3 the time as before.
So it seems the only thing to resolve is the heater/timer control.


If the aux heater on NA v10s does not run when the engine is on below 40, when does it run? I thought what you are describing is the sole purpose of the aux heater on a NA v10?


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (teutonicv10)*

Hi,
Been out of the country for a while. Will reply later this evening PST. We will get it working.
MT


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

The Master is back!


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Yes!!!! Wecome Back Monster Turbo!


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (v10treg)*

Yay, 
It is below 40 degrees here now and the cold days are back. BUT so is MT - welcome back!!!!
I need to get that diesel wonder working soon ...


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (kangelov)*

What I need now is the operating instructions for the overhead console.
There is an image of an infant...what is that? Then there is the timer that will not keep the settings, the countdown timer when you shut off the engine.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Hi All,
My auxiliary heater is still working fine, but I have learned a couple more lessons. The 100-ohm resistor was not low enough resistance and I have replaced it with a 25-ohm 20-watt resistor. Now my heater works 100% of the time. Using a relay would also work as the N279 water valve load. Make sure to repair any step(s) below that does not pass.
As far as troubleshooting:
1.	Use Vag-com to capture the fault code your heater is throwing
2.	Make sure you have more than ¼ tank of fuel
3.	Clear the faults from the heater, you may have to clear the fault codes *repeatedly* as you troubleshoot.
4.	Pull the connector from the heater, hook up groundside of your VOM to a good ground (engine block) and the other to pin four of the connector. Set the VOM to measure resistance. Is the resistance correct?
5.	Replace connector to the heater, set your VOM to measure voltage. Turn on the heater via the overhead console. Does the VOM read 12 volts or so?
6.	If you are still having problems, use vag-com to get the measurement blocks for the heater and we can compare.
That all I have for now. I will be checking the forum in the next few days and let get warm… That was a big earthquake…
Regards,
MT



_Modified by MonsterTurbo58 at 9:09 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

I have a slightly dumb question. I am planning on getting the overhead compas/timer but am not sure what my interior color is. I know it is beige but from MT's post there seem to be a pure beige and sunshine beige colors. I assume the color code will be on the label in the trunk next to the spare tire but am not sure what exactly to look for. 
Any help is appreciated...


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Wabasto (kangelov)*

I don't think we ever got sunshine beige in the US, only pure beige.
HTH
Matt


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

Hi all, 
My sister lives in Germany and after I came across this thread and got really into it I've been "using" her as my source to find out what I need to get the remote control part of this mod working. Considering, that she is not technical at all, so far she has been helpful enough to ask a local VW dealer what parts are needed for this to work. The remote control is 150 euros+tax roughly and receiver module is about 250 euros+tax. 
Now, next task I gave her is to find out if I can use either the overhead compas/timer or the remote to control the aux. heater. From what the dealer told her everything should be pre-wired (no matter ROW or NA models) and should be a simple plug and pray but I just asked her to doublecheck again. 
If any of you have specific questions that she can relay to the dealer - shoot. I will try to find the answers.


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Hmmmmm. I have scoured the 'net for any other info relating to the usage and hack of the aux heater, this is the only thread that has any real information. Everyone has been real helpful... I would love to get the RF Transmitter and Reciever going. The overhead console I can live without. Any more information that you find out will greatly be appreciated.


_Modified by v10treg at 3:09 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (v10treg)*

Ditto...need the remote as setting the overhead to come on at say 8am everyday does not always work based on temps and schedule.


----------



## MonsterTurbo58 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (orttauq)*

Hi,
I Will have some wiring diagrams and parts list up tomorrow for the remote control. As far as the wiring being in place. I could not find it and I had my head liner completely out. It should not be a problem as the magnetic sensor is in the area and can tap into the comfort module close to the cd player. As far as needed parts? There is a bracket, antenna module, remote control module and key fob needed to complete the install. See you tomorrow.
Regards,
MT


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

Thanks, MT!
I cant wait to get started on this mod. Can you confirm if I can go just with the remote control vs. overhead display or it is not an "either or" setup?


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (MonsterTurbo58)*

MT,
Thanks for the new information about a lower value resistor. You really are the first north american owner to get the aux heater going!


----------



## joereg (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (teutonicv10)*

I'm also curoius as to what the actaul "stock" function is of this heater in the NA models. If it doesn't function below 40, when does it function? Does it help heat the fuel system or does the fuel pump have its own heat soarce below freezing?


----------



## joereg (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, meant to say fuel filter, not pump.


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (joereg)*

MT, 
Any luck with the part numbers for the remote version of this?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (kangelov)*

Yes please...I love the warm truck but going out to push the button in my jammies really sucks.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (joereg)*

mine ran with outdoor air at about 33F, engine on, low coolant temp. And I said wow! Posted another thread and sprockcat lead me to the holy grail.
FYI, when i got the egg, i noticed the Westabo sticker on the door, because i knew from my 500se, what the sticker meant, i figured the egg should have the aux heat. so i called diane at customer care to ask why i did not have the aux heater display shown in the manual. They said it was a misprint and for 7 months i figured VW made one of their many documentation errors.
So I am grateful for the solution and regret that i could not be of much help. 
My next step is to get parts.


----------



## joereg (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (wolfshund)*

Thanks Wolfshund. How can you tell it's running? Can you see exhaust under the car or what?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (joereg)*

You can hear it. Is has blower the fires up, and you can hear the fuel pump running...slight ticking from under floor. As far as exhaust goes only for a few seconds in the form of steam until it get up to operating temp.
Very nice!! Although I need owners manual and remote.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (joereg)*

Correct, the steam is the tell tail. It comes out just behind the driver wheel well on the bottom.
By the way, the vag com will make operational tests on it and you can hear the clicks. 
I had to be nurse maid for wife, she got the post 40 spayded and cleanout, (offtrack but i hear it reprograms thier nasty control to happy mode), so I was her dog and had no time to run the control module file for control 18. That is step 1. Determine if the board on the combustion unit needs to be changed. See the work of MT above, it is admirable. Step 2 is to get parts. Spockcat, are you a direct importer for the display timer ?


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (wolfshund)*

Wolfshund
I found this on Germen Ebay I think it is the remote start for heater
http://cgi.ebay.de/Touareg-Fer...wItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Webasto-T91...wItem
http://search.ebay.de/search/s...basto

_Modified by captainburg at 10:37 AM 11-19-2007_


_Modified by captainburg at 10:48 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (captainburg)*

From Webasto web site
http://techwebasto.com/heater_...s.pdf


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (captainburg)*

Nice but the Touareg also needs a receiver/control unit to go along with the transmitter.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (captainburg)*

Thanks, those are lots of good parts and a great source. Because the V10 has part of the system already, i will need to get the oem type parts. 
By the way, I ran my vag com and found my display and combustion chamber board identical to MT's prior to his mod.. The address 18 control coding is 0000100. I am going to try ssf on friday to see if they will order this stuff. It will be a while before I have parts so once it is up and running the story will get printed.
I do need some part number confirmation though. Perhaps Spockcat if you could be so kind as to confirm that the control head is 7L6919044J. MT indicated in his recap that he used 7L6919044S, perhaps a misprint?
Regards

_Modified by wolfshund at 8:32 PM 11-21-2007_


_Modified by wolfshund at 8:32 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Wabasto (wolfshund)*

Just installed one of these on my 96 Passat Wagon TDI, awesome unit. I'll just watch this thread for education purposes since maybe I'll pick up a V10 someday.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Wabasto (SEAT)*

Hi,
Anybody know if this has been done on a European 5-cylinder diesel (R5 TDI) ?
Thanks


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Webasto also has gasoline models,Marty


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (SEAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SEAT* »_Just installed one of these on my 96 Passat Wagon TDI, awesome unit. I'll just watch this thread for education purposes since maybe I'll pick up a V10 someday.

Did you do it yourself or have the Webasto dealer in Bridgewater, MA do it? I see they carry the heating products and was wondering if they have any knowledge about the OEM stuff in the Touareg V10 TDI?


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Wabasto (spockcat)*

I installed the Blueheat into my 96 Passat Wagon TDI myself, took about 20 leisurely hours and a bit of fabrication as this isn't a documented vehicle they support, I think the sheetmetal work would make it inapplicable for an official documented install anyways...
TDIClub post / my car
TDIClub post, Billerica installer...
There is an installer in Billerica MA as linked in the above posting that is highly recommended. I've seen a TDI that received a Blueheat install from them and the work looked good.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (SEAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SEAT* »_
TDIClub post, Billerica installer...
There is an installer in Billerica MA as linked in the above posting that is highly recommended. I've seen a TDI that received a Blueheat install from them and the work looked good. 


Thanks. I called them. They haven't seen a V10 tdi there but they are going to check with Webasto's tech support to see if they know what would in involved with the adding the remote control. I think the remote control is what most people want rather than the timer control.


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Wabasto (spockcat)*

I'd keep your fingers crossed.
The remote system does tie in line with a 4 pin plug to the Webasto harness which usually terminates at the timer module, it goes in line essentially. Since the V10 doesn't have this same 4 pin wiring to the timer, it might get tricky. The remote system I have from Webasto is made by Spal and the fob has a part number of TX3G2.


----------



## bchoro (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Wabasto (SEAT)*

Hi, I'm new to the site and a new V10 owner. I've read all about the Webasto heaters and would like to get mine hooked up on remote. I don't have a vag-com and wouldn't have a clue on how to go about doing it myself. Does anyone know of any shops in western canada (preferably in Alberta) that could install it for me? Thanks, Bryan


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (spockcat)*

Spock, 
Did you hear back from them?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wabasto (kangelov)*

No.


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Wabasto (spockcat)*

Boy, I wish there was an solution here. Next to the keyless start, the ability to start the heater independently would be the greatest addition to the V10.


----------



## bchoro (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Wabasto (teutonicv10)*

Is there any chance that the original wiring harness be removed and a new harness with the seven day timer attatched. or would some setting have to be changed with the vag-com? i realize vw are pretty complicated, and theres probably more to it than that. just a thought.


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wabasto (bchoro)*

I am trying to source the parts for this mod from Germany. Before I do that can someone (Spockcat maybe you can help me) confirm that these are the two part numbers that I need:
7L6 919 044 S 7G8 - for the overhead timer (pure beige color)
7L6 819 953 J - electronic circuit board 
My contact in Germany told me that they could not find 7L6 819 953 J (instead there is 7L6 819 953 F) so I am a bit confused. 
I would like to make sure I am getting the correct parts. 

Thanks!


----------



## Experimenteer (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Wabasto (kangelov)*

The post that came back from the dead!
please clarify, for both the "old/original" board and the "new/euro" boards. is it the case that applying 12V power to a single pin would cause the heater to fire and run, ignoring the internal fan issue?


----------



## 4mcntrls (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Wabasto (Experimenteer)*

New to the forum and new 08 V10 owner. Does any one have the final parts list and instruction set for this mod? I would love to get this working as it tends to get quite cold here.
thanks


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

Back from the dead, anyone ever get the remote unit to work, or have any wiring diagrams of it?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

yrk2.7t said:


> Back from the dead, anyone ever get the remote unit to work, or have any wiring diagrams of it?


Just quickly scanned through the thread.

I have recently found the Aux. Heater in my '08 V10 and I will be interested in enabling the remote heater.


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

v10tdiguy said:


> New Information
> I ran tests today on the heater. I monitored voltages being sent to the various lines and attempted to operate the heater via pin 1.
> I was not able to operate the heater at all! This was inconsistent with what I had been told to date. I was not able to carry out one test that may have made the difference. I wanted to run the circulation pump from the heater. There is a connection on the heater to do this. This is how it is done normally by Webasto. If the heater does not know the pump is running it will not turn on. Currently the circ. pump is run from the vehicle.
> I was able to get one side of the cover off that would allow me access to the pins for the circ pump but not the other side. To do this would mean removing the fender which is something I am currently un-willing to do. If anyone has experience with this on the Touareg I would appreciate the info. It looks easy enough I am concerned that the fit would not be correct when I was finished.
> ...


So did you apply voltage to pin 1 and nothing happened?

I noticed that I can only communicate with the aux heater unit when the ignition is on. 

I wonder if the euro cars have this module hot all the time and our are only on with the ignition?

I was able to operate my unit like some of you using vag-com so I think that you are right in that it can be operated via can-bus probably through the timer, but maybe the remote makes use of pin one.

In looking at the wiring diagrams you linked earlier the aux pump is connected to the J162 control unit which is what I believe is the unit on the heater itself.

We are making progress I think 

I like the timer idea but I WANT the remote option.

I'd love to know if the factory euro remote is wired or can-bus anyone know??


----------



## V10TDI (Jun 4, 2009)

You can also check the following thread on clubtouareg.com for recent developments on this project. 

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f64/once-again-parking-heater-43149-5.html


----------



## TDITouareg (Jul 12, 2007)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

TDITouareg said:


> Any updates on this one?


Yeah, check the link in the post above yours. If you want more info on Touaregs you should join Club Touareg since there is way more going on there then here.


----------



## casper_bdc86 (Nov 30, 2010)

hello!! i have a passat 3c (2006) with webasto thermo top "v" installed from factory, but without remote control and timer. i have this from internet http://cgi.ebay.it/VW-BMW-WEBASTO-T...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27b77f3bd3

if i install this i need something else?? aditional pump? or is all installd from factory? now the webasto starts with the motor on!!i whant to make with the remote..thx and waiting..


----------

